# Building ICS



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

So as of lately I've been trying to compile builds for my fascinate. I was able to build and flash CM7, and now am trying ICS. Has anyone been able to build JT/TeamHacksungs ICS? I couldn't sync with teamhacksung so i synced with cyanogenmod's ics then threw in the fascinate specific files from teamhacksung. Probably not the right way to do it, but I tried. Can anyone help me out with building ICS?


----------



## bigwilly90210 (Jul 29, 2011)

that's what I'm trying to do right now actually! just curious how you're progressing. I haven't got it to build successfully just yet, but I'm still setting everything up. finally got at least a somewhat more modern computer set up. ha. my last one was a nightmare, so I'm hoping I can actually get some work done trying stuff out with ICS. Lemme know what works for you, I'll post back if I get anything working too. Just thought I'd let you know you're not alone.


----------



## bigwilly90210 (Jul 29, 2011)

I used some of these for reference, building now. Not sure if it'll work, but here it goes. I obviously didn't follow these exactly. But just to get the basic idea if anyone else wants to look into it.









https://docs.google.com/document/d/19f7Z1rxJHa5grNlNFSkh7hQ0LmDOuPdKMQUg8HFiyzs/edit?pli=1


----------



## bigwilly90210 (Jul 29, 2011)

aww... idk what to do here... are these files even available for our phone? i have all the proprietary files downloaded and the teamhacksung kernel source synced... :S any help peeps?


----------



## bigwilly90210 (Jul 29, 2011)

i pulled in all the ICS CM9 source stuff, but can't get any files to sync for our fascinate. is this because cm/jt/teamhacksung haven't set up a device tree for us? Is it even possible to build CM9 for this device yet? Maybe I'm just totally lost...


----------



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

That's about as far as I made it.


----------



## tonu42 (Aug 13, 2011)

Cm9 sources are private atm. You may think you have all the files bit you dont.

You have kernel and Samsung proprietory files. No Cm9 files.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigwilly90210 (Jul 29, 2011)

tonu42 said:


> Cm9 sources are private atm. You may think you have all the files bit you dont.
> 
> You have kernel and Samsung proprietory files. No Cm9 files.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


that's what I thought. blast. oh well, guess it's time to play the waiting game. I'd go back to build CM7, but man alive is this ICS build smooth. There's no giving it up. Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

Some of it might be but I was definitely able to sync up with an ICS branch and run an emulator from what I had. So that's why I thought there was a way around.

Sent from my SCH-I500


----------

